# Car Domain



## Jaysecter (Jul 27, 2004)

Do any of you guys have your car posted on cardomain.com... I was just wondering .. so i can check em out


----------



## mazeone (Sep 2, 2004)

Not me personallly but if you go up two posts (the one about camber in the rear) and go to the 2nd page. There you will find ajracer805 and he has a direct link to his pics on cardomain.com. The car is pretty sick to.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

guys im gonna close this cuz there is no need for it..just go to the member rides section...http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=39 there you go


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> guys im gonna close this cuz there is no need for it..just go to the member rides section...http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=39 there you go


You can just move it to member rides. 

Opened & moved.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol you guys and your crazy shuffles...anyways yeah mine is on car domain...it's on the link in my sig


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm on cardomain. Haven't updated it in a while..... name is f5uguy


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

The pics are kinda old, but i guot one.
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/598107

Better pics can be found on the NissanForums Gallery....

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=9739


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my cardomain site is in my sig...


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

its in my sig as well! check it out


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah I got one, havent updated it recently....its in my sig....VVVV


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

In the sig, i think


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i havent updated it in like a month but here ya go

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/455991


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Jaysecter said:


> Do any of you guys have your car posted on cardomain.com... I was just wondering .. so i can check em out



Check mine out and let me know what you think

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676502


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

heres my old car...http://www.cardomain.com/id/cleanb14


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

here is my work in progress


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

jenns240 said:


> i havent updated it in like a month but here ya go
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/455991


Nice tails! 

BTW - mine is in the sig as well.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Nice tails!
> 
> BTW - mine is in the sig as well.



arent they, i got them for a really good price and from a great seller :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

jenns240 said:


> arent they, i got them for a really good price and from a great seller :thumbup:


*sniff*I kinda miss them*sniff*


----------



## Jaysecter (Jul 27, 2004)

The Turbo Powered 95 200sx is sweeeeeeet... all around

Tahong I like the black rims... 

Wufaded... I need a grill soooooo bad like that! Like the gauge bezel too.

nizzan4u2nv .. Did your rear reflecter come in that color... I love it! Love the Pioneer... Gets no better than pioneer! The hood :thumbup: !! 

Jenni.... The audiobahn is unstoppable!! Unbelieveable interior! How did you get the knobs to glow like that!!!! The screen :thumbup: Im trying to get some black housing projecters like yours.. Sweet mirrors.. Love the z3s.. Please give me some tips on that grill!!!! Your car is amazin!

Turbo200 ... sweet color! Love the grill! 

Clean b14.. I want those wheels... and those headlights! Oh yeah and the corners! 

roman4189 .. You have the exact same car as me.. The platinum gold color too... Holdin it down for the GXE!! Even the neons under the dash... Are you me? :thumbup: Im 16 ... wow .. Am i roman.. just kidding bro

Timbo.. I have that CD player.... changes 7 different colors.. Mine stays on dark blue!! Gauges are pimp ass! Like the lights bro..

Sweet Rides Guys!!


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Jaysecter said:


> Jenni.... The audiobahn is unstoppable!! Unbelieveable interior! How did you get the knobs to glow like that!!!! The screen :thumbup: Im trying to get some black housing projecters like yours.. Sweet mirrors.. Love the z3s.. Please give me some tips on that grill!!!! Your car is amazin!
> 
> Sweet Rides Guys!!


the ac panel is just like the speedogauges, i found the glo panel on ebay it was like $30. i just got a new monitor looks the same as the one pictured just has different graphics settings. the cf grill i actually bought from a member here. replacing the black mesh with silver was very easy to do and i think it looks better, stands out better. the cf grill and eyebrows match my new cf hood very nice check back soon cuz im gunna take some new pics :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My Car


----------



## Jaysecter (Jul 27, 2004)

JayL1967 -=- Sweet graphics! Major great hood. Ive seen your car on cardomain before .. i can tell by the grill... Ups to the screen!! Killer system! Great car man!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my sentra is on 
www.cardomain.com/id/ajracer805

nothing special


----------



## Jaysecter (Jul 27, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 -=- Rims are pimp!! How the crap did you get the rear reflector like that!! Interioris slickkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> My Car


I love it 100%

butmunch used all the ideas I had for mine...at least now I know what my ride will look like


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got a cardomain.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Here's my KA-T powered s13...

http://www.cardomain.com/id/sparklemotion


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i've got one. the link is in my sig.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

here is my project sentra if u wanna check it out..

http://members.cardomain.com/nismo1997


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I know this is off topic for the thread...but doesn't anyone make their own websites any longer? Getting tired of cardomain..commercials.. same page layout every single time.. etc etc.. it's gotten boring.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

myoung said:


> I know this is off topic for the thread...but doesn't anyone make their own websites any longer? Getting tired of cardomain..commercials.. same page layout every single time.. etc etc.. it's gotten boring.


me...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

myoung said:


> I know this is off topic for the thread...but doesn't anyone make their own websites any longer? Getting tired of cardomain..commercials.. same page layout every single time.. etc etc.. it's gotten boring.



F it....lol, theyre free sites and free is always good for something as easy as showing off your car IMO


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> F it....lol, theyre free sites and free is always good for something as easy as showing off your car IMO


strive to be different AJ.. There are other free or really cheap hosting sites, you probably can get one through your ISP as well. Just tired of looking at the same bland pages over there.. Nothing personal.. and that's just it.. they don't look personal at all..lol


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

he is my page

http://www.cardomain.com/id/williamg


----------

